# Also Trying To Unload All My Old Fanfare Magazines '81-'06!



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

In addition to trying to unload all my old Gramophone Magazines, I am also trying to unload all my old Fanfare Magazines. Have every issue from January/February 1981 through July/August 2006. Additionally I have all indexes from September 1983 through yhe end of 2003. All are in good to excellent condition, no torn pages or scribblings. These have also been posted on ebay. Would be wonderfully appreciative if anyone could provide any tips.


----------

